# How do I judge how good a guitarist I am?



## djpeters

I was a late starter in music (beginning 13 yrs old) I've been playing guitar for 20 yrs now. I took a 6 month break at one stage. I mainly play plectrum style and am not strictly a Classical player.

How do I judge how good I am?


----------



## Krummhorn

You call starting late age 13? I've had beginning organ students in their 60's who have done quite well and achieved their goals of becoming good enough to play for church services. 

Great that you've kept up with your playing for the prior 20 years. 

My best barometer for "how good I am" is to make a recording of myself playing. I am my own worst critic ... Having been a professional musician going on 50 years now, I know when I have screwed up and I do not take it lightly - I get very upset with myself. Recordings do not lie ... only when it's "good enough" for me, do I ever let it be heard to other people. 

You can also upload your music (mp3 format, for example) into your posts here if you like. We have a lot of highly educated musicians in this forum who would be most willing to give you an objective opinion of your playing.


----------



## ghostViolin

A 6-month break in a 20-year span is almost practically moot. 

I remember starting at 18 and played 'foolishly' for less than 2 years and then stopped for almost 8 years!?!! You'd say WTF!? with that!?? And only these last 2/3 years that I started picking it up again and no, I don't take classses. My goal doesn't require me to. I think I'm a bit more serious now compared to when I first started more than a decade ago tho it's still nothing more than just for some fun. 

However I'd really like to be able to play like those guitarists I enjoy listening to. Tho I know I won't be making any original music, still it is rewarding to master some of the more basic and more important skills they have.


----------

